# Best wireless gaming keyboard?



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 28, 2012)

As the title says, I'm looking for a wireless keyboard that i will use mainly for gaming.

I love everything about my mx3000 logitech but the fact that the receiver has to be less than 2 feet away is quite lame. Here's a pic of it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I have no interest in macros. Keyboard must but good looking, perform well, have ample multimedia keys, and above all, the keypresses must fell nice and sharp. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks guys.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2012)

I used to have the same mx3000 keyboard. as far as "wireless gaming" keyboards go, I dont think there is such thing - only standard wireless keyboards. I dont think wireless options are very popular for gaming due to possible input lag & of course the threat of batteries dying while in a heated battle.

thats not to say wireless gaming peripherals dont exist. but they are less popular


----------



## Lost Hatter (Mar 28, 2012)

I use the Logitech MK320. Keyboard/mouse combo. It doesn't have tons of Multimedia keys but its got just enough to probably do what you want. Other then the millisecond lag from idle its quite responsive. I mainly use it for when im across the room watching TV. But when gaming it gives me NO lag. And the battery life is quite impressive. I use the mouse 4-12 hours a day and recharge my batteries once a month. maybe...

The mouse comes with a battery life indicator and flashes red at about 25% battery life. When flashing I can still use the mouse for a solid week. sometimes 2. Also, the mouse functions with just 1 battery. 

Best part, it was only 30$

http://www.logitech.com/en-hk/keyboards/keyboard-mice-combos/devices/6232
http://www.eveready.com/batteries/Pages/Rechargeable.aspx ---Best rechargeable batteries ive ever come across.

Hope this was helpful. Have a nice day


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2012)

Why wireless exactly? You like to use your lap and/or move it around or something?

Yeah I'd definitely recommend getting rechargeable batts tho. More green for the planet and your wallet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I'd definitely recommend getting rechargeable batts tho. More green for the planet and your wallet.



I had some 3200mAh rechargables from Energizer - none of them really seemed to last that long until the cells in them were totally dead and didnt hold their charge longer then 2 weeks.

hence the reason i ditched it and went back to wired.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Mar 28, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had some 3200mAh rechargables from Energizer - none of them really seemed to last that long until the cells in them were totally dead and didnt hold their charge longer then 2 weeks.
> 
> hence the reason i ditched it and went back to wired.




Those EVEREADY batteries last months with constant use. I would recommend a pair to anybody.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks lost hatter, some good feedback there. Whats the feel of the keyboard like?



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why wireless exactly? You like to use your lap and/or move it around or something?



Yeah. If you look at my system specs, youll see i have a 32" TV, this is so I can sit a little further away, I have a comfy lounge.  Never liked office chairs, and I want my gaming experience to be superior to consoles in _every _way.

I dont know why companies dont make more wireless gaming keyboards, these days there is no lag what.so.ever. and they make plenty of wireless gaming mice, so what gives?


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 28, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I dont know why companies dont make more wireless gaming keyboards, these days there is no lag what.so.ever. and they make plenty of wireless gaming mice, so what gives?



Because serious gamers don't use wireless.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 28, 2012)

Wireless stuff will lose its "no lag what.so.ever"ness once you start moving away from the receiver. Wont be noticeable until you get into fast paced games such as an FPS. 

Wired is the way to go for gaming.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Mar 28, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Thanks lost hatter, some good feedback there. Whats the feel of the keyboard like?





The Keyboard is quite "hand" comfey. I like it a lot. Only takes 2 AAA. Most 2.4ghz keyboards take 4.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had some 3200mAh rechargables from Energizer - none of them really seemed to last that long until the cells in them were totally dead and didnt hold their charge longer then 2 weeks.
> 
> hence the reason i ditched it and went back to wired.



Can't speak for the ones from the "regular brand name" battery companies but I got some from Tenergy that have been good so far. Got a cheap universal charger from dealextreme. Flashlight enthusiast forums (and yes there are a few with lots of traffic I've discovered) is a great place to learn about batteries.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Mar 29, 2012)

If you do decide to get a pair of those EVEREADY batteries I would recommend that charger they sell with the 2 pack of batteries. Its universal (AA+AAA).
Its probably why the batteries charge and hold a charge so efficiently. Custom designed for that exact composition of elements they use to make the battery.

^^^Thats my theory anyway..... lol  

I got mine at Walmart. Im sure you can find them at just about any outlet like that.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> As the title says, I'm looking for a wireless keyboard that i will use mainly for gaming.
> 
> I love everything about my mx3000 logitech but the fact that the receiver has to be less than 2 feet away is quite lame. Here's a pic of it: http://www.lasplash.com/uploads//1/logitech_mx3000_keyboard.jpg
> 
> ...



I have the exact same keyboard, and I can it a good 20 feet away and type, just get a different receiver for it. It works with just about any Logitech USB receiver


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 29, 2012)

ShiBDiB;25867[LIST said:
			
		

> 96]Wireless stuff will lose its "no lag what.so.ever"ness once you start moving away from the receiver. Wont be noticeable until you get into fast paced games such as an FPS.
> 
> Wired is the way to go for gaming.



Why would you move away from the reciever? Do you like to ride around your room on your wheelie-chair while gaming or something? 

And I do play fast paced FPSs and I 100% guarantee you, cross my heart hope to die, swear on my mother's grave, that there is noooooooooooo lag at all. None. Nada. Zilch.




DonInKansas said:


> Because serious gamers don't use wireless.



Because 'serious' gamers are uninformed about the accuracy of modern wireless systems and believe (like yourself and Shibdib) that wired will be more accurate, which is not the case. 

But anyway... I've narrowed it down to 4 keyboards:

The Gigabyte GK-KM7600:


The most stylish keyboard here
Good placement of multimedia keys
Price
A nice change from Logitech

Could have rubbish feeling domes






The Logitech illuminated K800 Wireless Keyboard:

ILLUMINATED. awesome feature on a wireless keyboard. I've been looking for an illuminated wireless keyboard for ages, I believe this is the first and only one ever made ever. 
Quality

 Stupid function key system for multimedia keys.






The Logitech MK550:


Fantastic placement of multimedia keys, one which I am quite familiar with.
Ergonomics






And the Logitech MX-5500:


Get a great mouse with it

Pricey due to said mouse







Opinions? I wish I could just buy all of them. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mauriek (Mar 29, 2012)

excellent choice..Logitech always have the best product designer, i have been using wireless keyboard since it first release, already tried from generic product to expensive product. now in saving mode to buy any one of those above..still i wont replace my $25 Wireless Logitech MK2XX to any wired keyboard.

lag..? i haven't experience it for ages with today keyboard


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Because 'serious' gamers are uninformed about the accuracy of modern wireless systems and believe (like yourself and Shibdib) that wired will be more accurate, which is not the case.



You can say whatever you want...

However, it doesnt change the fact that 99% of all GAMING keyboards that are made are WIRED keyboards.

Not too sure how much these companies pour into the R&D department but its probably a lot more then what you earn in a week let alone an hour. There must be a reason why wired is more popular then wireless peripherals. Look at all the top gaming keyboards from logitech, Saitek, Razer, Thermaltake, steelseries & Roccat - Are you going to tell me that each of these brands waste hundred upon thousands of pounds/dollars/yen etc etc making wired gaming peripherals and are misleading gamers?

If you have a R&D budget bigger then all these companies combined then of course, Id say youre right


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 29, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You can say whatever you want...
> 
> However, it doesnt change the fact that 99% of all GAMING keyboards that are made are WIRED keyboards.
> 
> ...



I know. Did you not read anything I wrote? I already said that there are a lot more wired keyboards than wireless, and this is not because they can't make better wireless keyboards, its because gamers are a stubborn bunch, and will not buy wireless keyboards because they think they will not perform as good, which is not the case. I've said all this.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I know. Did you not read anything I wrote? I already said that there are a lot more wired keyboards than wireless, and this is not because they can't make better wireless keyboards, its because gamers are a stubborn bunch, and will not buy wireless keyboards because they think they will not perform as good, which is not the case. I've said all this.



'gamer' oriented wireless keyboards with backlit keys and a shit ton of macro's are not virtually but literally non existant. 

how can you call people stubborn when there isnt a product out on the market that people can buy? 

Wireless gaming mouses are a given, most would rather pay £35 for a Logitech G500 which has the same sensor as a more expensive G9x then pay £70-100 for a Razer Mamba or Logitech G700. but for those with deeper pockets then this might be a non-issue

your MX3000 or any of the keyboards you listed arent even gaming keyboards but they can still be used for gaming if you dont need a load of macro buttons.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

I think there are few true gaming wireless KBs for the same reason that I still can't figure out why you really want one (and you apparently haven't spelled it out).

Though that K800 is nice looking I have to say. Love the illuminated white. Blue and red is played out to hell and back.


----------



## moocow0463 (Mar 29, 2012)

The biggest thing to look for in a gaming keyboard for me is no ghosting and multiple key press recognition if it can't do those then your better off trying to run a usb extension cord and hub to your couch


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think there are few true gaming wireless KBs for the same reason that I still can't figure out why you really want one (and you apparently haven't spelled it out).
> 
> Though that K800 is nice looking I have to say. Love the illuminated white. Blue and red is played out to hell and back.



I mightve mentioned it briefly but the reason is because to have the best gaming experience, my surroundings must be comfortable. I have a couch and an LCD TV for this reason, and since the couch is a little way back from the TV, a cord for the keyboard is undesirable. Also sometimes we have big chill sessions where we pass the keyboard and mouse around (to the other side of the room). 

Some peoples idea of fun gaming is a socket 2011 + CFX 7970 system, while they play sitting on a $20 office chair that feels like concrete and has a shitty little 2.1 logitech sound system. Not me. Less emphasis on computer specs and more on how much I am enjoying gaming. Don't care about my e-peen. 

But yeah, Id get the K800 in a heartbeat if it had some better multimedia keys. :shadedshu


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you thought about some of the HTPC keyboards, full size of course but many have great response and distance. Mine goes up to about 50 feet but its a touch pad so you would need one with a mouse or trackball maybe


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 30, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Have you thought about some of the HTPC keyboards, full size of course but many have great response and distance. Mine goes up to about 50 feet but its a touch pad so you would need one with a mouse or trackball maybe



are they just the ones with lots of multimedia keys and a trackpad that replaces the numpad?


----------



## Lost Hatter (Mar 30, 2012)

The Gigabyte GK-KM7600 is Junk in my opinion. My girlfriend has that keyboard but a wired version. The keys stick right out of the box. And its just junkey. Based on my experience i wont buy another Gigabyte keyboard.

Avoid it


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> are they just the ones with lots of multimedia keys and a trackpad that replaces the numpad?


Ya sorta, they just do the RF for longer distance to accommodate sitting on the couch. Most desktop keyboard are designed for that so distance is not good


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I mightve mentioned it briefly but the reason is because to have the best gaming experience, my surroundings must be comfortable. I have a couch and an LCD TV for this reason, and since the couch is a little way back from the TV, a cord for the keyboard is undesirable. Also sometimes we have big chill sessions where we pass the keyboard and mouse around (to the other side of the room).



Interesting...and as this is the case I guess you get props for not saying "Aw screw it" and just getting a console. Though obviously that would mean not using a KB and mouse.

A long ass USB extender cable couldn't work? Would just get in way?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 31, 2012)

Lost Hatter said:


> The Gigabyte GK-KM7600 is Junk in my opinion. My girlfriend has that keyboard but a wired version. The keys stick right out of the box. And its just junkey. Based on my experience i wont buy another Gigabyte keyboard.
> 
> Avoid it



THanks, it is about half the price of the next cheapest on my list, so it makes sense.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Interesting...and as this is the case I guess you get props for not saying "Aw screw it" and just getting a console. Though obviously that would mean not using a KB and mouse.
> 
> A long ass USB extender cable couldn't work? Would just get in way?



Faecal matter looks better than console graphics.  And yeah, a long ass cable would get in the way.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 31, 2012)

So i ended getting the wave keyboard + mouse combo AND the K800. I find it hard to choose between the two. I love the comfort of the wave and the extra keys, but the feel of the domes is not great. The feel is good for gaming but not so much for typing. The K800 is the other way round, nice feeling domes for typing, but less multimedia keys...

When I do decide though, I will be giving the other board to my girlfriend as she needs a new keyboard too. 

I'm leaning towards the K800 and the gf likes the wave keyboard... decisions decisions....


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2012)

I never liked gaming with wireless, but I have the Logitech Wave is a nice keyboard, I have the wired version but there is a wireless version of it too. When it comes to mice wireless isn't an option with gaming imho, I've had a logitech G5, G500, and I'm now on my second G500.


----------



## amythompson172 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am in love with my Logitech 920 Gaming Keyboard G510! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VAK16O/?tag=tec06d-20

I got this as a replacement for my g15, the one with the 18 G keys. That keyboard was starting to flicker some and even had paint worn out where my hand would be for gaming. Anyways, one problem I have is you can't change the angle of the screen like with the g15, and this keyboard's screen just isn't at quite the right angle. I can still read what's on the screen fine, but it could be at a better angle. It doesn't have brightness changing, only on and off. Which brings me to the choice in colors, I think it's pretty cool, but find blue to be too dark to see and needs a bit more oomph before I'd choose to use it. That being said I do think the green color looks pretty cool even though my computer has blue led fans which doesn't match. I do like that the windows button disabler is now a switch so you don't forget like I had with the g15 and keep wondering why you can't hit the start button, then think it's windows and restart. I would have liked to see separate cables for the audio that branch off near the usb end so you don't have the poor quality of usb sound and make my soundcard useless. It would also be nice if you could plug just the mic into the keyboard and still get audio from a sound card. My mic picks up my computer fans over ventrilo, but not other programs so I thought maybe the keyboard would fix that possibly. I also think it would be neat to have the ability to assign the volume scroll wheel to a certain program as I never adjust my windows volume, just the volume of whatever program I'm using. It would be good too if the mute microphone or headphone was software and not the built in audio hardware. I do think they also did a good job on the size of it as the g15 was a behemoth. I speak of the cons most because that's usually what I use to decide upon a product, this one still has a lot to offer, but I also say these things so that maybe the manufacturer will hear about these things and edit some of their designs in the future.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2012)

amythompson172 said:


> I am in love with my Logitech 920 Gaming Keyboard G510!



I personally think that the LCD display on the keyboard is rather superfluous and is just a point to make the keyboard more expensive than it needs to be. Nor is it ergonomic, but that is just my opinion. To each there own.


----------



## bokou (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never really made use of the screen on my Logitech... would be interested in getting a nice wireless kb to replace it and a nice wireless mouse to replace my old Razer. I'll be getting a third monitor shortly and just really want less desk clutter and the ability to unhook my system, grab my spare monitor, and walk out with the system. As of now I have to spend 4-5 minutes moving the monitors to get to the hole in the back of the desk to fish out the USB cables that end up getting hung on something else blah blah.


----------



## march10k (Apr 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You can say whatever you want...
> 
> However, it doesnt change the fact that 99% of all GAMING keyboards that are made are WIRED keyboards.
> 
> ...



I realize how old this thread is, but I can't resist.  This is absolutely inane.  Yes, manufacturers have a reason for making only wired, never wireless, peripherals for gamers.  It's called supply and demand.  Gamers demand wired, that's the only reason.  They're not trying to deliver the best product, they're trying to deliver the best-selling product.  Do gamers really know whether the 2013 (or 2011, for that matter) generation of wireless keyboards is, or can be, as fast as a wired peripheral?  No.  But they're stuck on wired peripherals because "everyone knows" that wireless is laggy.  Yeah, when it was a new technology.  Just like the average 17 year old kid could work a stick shift more quickly and more intelligently than an automatic transmission could do it for him.  In the 70s.  Think that's still true in 2013?  That wasn't true (at least for the top of the line) in 2000.  Hell, Michael Schumacher would be hard-pressed to outshift the automatic transmission in my '06 Chrysler.  Yet, ask the average punk with a stick shift rustang, and he'll swear a holy oath that he can row the gears better than any computer ever made.  

This is as dumb as people who hook up their home networks with cat 5, scratch that, cat 6, because it's so much faster than wireless...and then all of the traffic they're moving is delivered by Comcast at 1/4 the bandwidth of wireless.

The only reason for going with a wired keyboard is to get stuff like the red/blue/brown switches, macros, backlighting, and crap like that.  Being wireless will NOT affect your kill/death ratio.

(brought to you on a logitech MK700 that I can put in a drawer when I'm using my bamboo or a #2 pencil at my desk)

/rant


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 19, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I personally think that the LCD display on the keyboard is rather superfluous



i personally love it for WoW and Core Temp lcd apps


----------



## march10k (Apr 19, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i personally love it for WoW and Core Temp lcd apps



That would be nice...personally, I use core temp to tell me when to clean the intakes on my ATSC 840, since I don't need to OC.


----------



## ice_v (Apr 23, 2013)

*Kickstarter People out there...are you reading this?*



march10k said:


> I realize how old this thread is, but I can't resist.  This is absolutely inane.  Yes, manufacturers have a reason for making only wired, never wireless, peripherals for gamers.  It's called supply and demand.  Gamers demand wired, that's the only reason.  They're not trying to deliver the best product, they're trying to deliver the best-selling product.  Do gamers really know whether the 2013 (or 2011, for that matter) generation of wireless keyboards is, or can be, as fast as a wired peripheral?  *No.  But they're stuck on wired peripherals because "everyone knows" that wireless is laggy.  Yeah, when it was a new technology.*  Just like the average 17 year old kid could work a stick shift more quickly and more intelligently than an automatic transmission could do it for him.  In the 70s.  Think that's still true in 2013?  That wasn't true (at least for the top of the line) in 2000.  Hell, Michael Schumacher would be hard-pressed to outshift the automatic transmission in my '06 Chrysler.  Yet, ask the average punk with a stick shift rustang, and he'll swear a holy oath that he can row the gears better than any computer ever made.
> 
> This is as dumb as people who hook up their home networks with cat 5, scratch that, cat 6, because it's so much faster than wireless...and then all of the traffic they're moving is delivered by Comcast at 1/4 the bandwidth of wireless.
> 
> ...



This is so true now... I'm sick of these expensive ultra pro wired gaming keyboards...I'm playing on a OLD wireless EX110 Logitech...this stuff is 2005 old, it's a good wireless keyboard but now it's kinda reaching the end of cycle...I don't know if it will make it another year. And I do not want a wired keyboard...I have enough wires around my desk already!

My point is: you type *wireless gaming keyboard* in to Google search tab, this forum page is the top result. Now, I'm not a browser expert, but I'm pretty damn sure it means there's quite a crowd out there that's begging for a decent wireless gaming keyboard.

*Kickstarter* is getting full of stupid projects...will someone with some skills and passion please address this huge gap in the gaming peripherals market? 

All I need is wireless keyboard that has:

 - basic antighosting (press at least 6 keys at once)
 - an LED that shows when battery is low
 - not to cheap plastics
 - under 80$ Market price

You start with that and you will have my pledge! Just do it already


----------



## DarrenVortex (Jun 1, 2013)

*Hack It!*

Ehlo persons,
I find this discussion party-cularly interesting. Just wanted to interrupt to mention that there are currently (and unfortunately) NO legitimate gaming & wireless keyboards out there. I know that there are some mentioned in this post, but I've personally tried all of them and, well, they just don't meet my standards (especially no backlit really sucks)

As for reasoning, some stuff that come to top of my head right now are:
1. Battery (costs more for manufacturer, might run out in the middle of gaming, baklit keyboards suck up power)
2. Stability (it's harder to keep a 
3. Culture (gamer culture tends to like WIRES, that's also why it condemns Apple products since they're slick and wireless and comfy looking. Gamers tend to like more Hardcore stuff, and even though that's just a culture, but wires give a more hardcore sense.)
4. Cost (wireless gaming keyboards with backlit and all those other fancy stuff are going to be EXPENSIVE, even more than their current astronomical price. so less likely to be bought)

But still, none of these reasons above are valid or legitimate enough to prevent companies from doing so and it's still their fault for not trying this at least for once. I do hope this actually happens one day.

As for solution: I'm working on a hack right now, there is a way to turn your wired keyboard into a wireless keyboard with a bit of tinkering (i did this with my headphone), after I get it done, I'll publish an instructable. So be tuned.


----------



## Jgoose (Jul 4, 2013)

*They do exist!*

I've been looking for a mechanical/gaming keyboard also and figured I would share what I've found hope it helps.  

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/sear...usb_kro=ALL&ps2_kro=ALL&x=111&y=7&in_stock=on


----------



## welly31 (Jul 5, 2013)

Go for the XArmor wireless mechanical keyboard. Its the only wireless mechanical that I know of and I've had one for over a year now and it still works great. The only issue I've had is that the Lettering on a few of the keys is fading. Other than that its been great and I believe it uses cherry mx brown switches.


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

Please don,t buy a Razor k/b or mouse they are insanely shit products. I speak from experience, Razor deathadder mouse died after 3 month, it just gave up, and this k/b im using is a razer lycosa pile of shit keyboard that feels like lego built k/b by a 3 yr old..

i am looking to buy a sidewinder soon and replace this light up bag of shit k/b

Peace..
o yea wired Brother.. wired!


----------



## Boozad (Jul 6, 2013)

Locksmith said:


> i am looking to buy a sidewinder soon and replace this light up bag of shit k/b



I've got the X4 and it's a great keyboard at the price point.


----------



## Tiffanimk (Sep 12, 2013)

There is absolutely NO noticeable lag with current wireless keyboards. I utilize casting bars (quartz) and have never seen a delay from striking the hotkey to the spell actually casting. Anyone who doubts that, prove it. If milliseconds matter, then definitely go wired. But there is absolutely a market for wireless gaming keyboards, I've been searching for 3 years now and have seen many inquiries. 

I've been using the Logitech k750 and personally I don't like it. It's a basic keyboard with backlighting. 4 keys have broken off so far and the battery life sucks (USB recharge). I like the feel tho, but hate the windows key. 

I am once again searching for a decent wireless (gaming) keyboard. What was the final verdict? Is the mechanical keyboard listed above a good option?

Thanks


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 16, 2013)

Logitech MK550 

They are tanks!! Dropped it, spilled liquid and food on it, stepped on it and smashed it in FPS rage...nothing! All work fine and you don't even need to bother to buy extra warranty.If the keyboard last you the 1 year of manufacturer it will last until you don't see prints anymore. 1200mAh AA batteries will last 3-4 months on a basis of 5-6 hours a day.


----------



## GoodManUK (Aug 19, 2015)

If your priority is having a good rest after school or work and playing a couple of fights or screw up the game play in Dota while sitting on the couch one of the best keyboard for this CM Storm QuickFire. I read about this  here . It's cool!


----------

